# Rescue cat crying all night



## m1stify (10 March 2015)

Any suggestions am at my wits end through lack of sleep!! Have new rescue cat a few nights now she previously was a stray but had settled down well in foster home before she came to me. I think she is missing the other cats from the foster home rather than the humans! I do have another cat but he isn't very interested in her yet. I have crated her in busy living room/kitchen as she tried to climb walls and window blinds and was genuinely terrified when out in open space. She is doing well In crate eating and drinking she lets me pet her and she purrs. But the howling all night is a big problem not so much my lack of sleep but live in a terraced house with kids each side so I can imagine I will be getting a visit from neighbours if this carries on &#128547;


----------



## MissP (10 March 2015)

Ours did this for a few days and also tried to dig her way through the bedroom door, which ruined the carpet! She settled down after week or two though. My advice would be to be consistent and never give her attention at night, otherwise she'll just continue trying. That said, we got soft on ours after coming back from holiday late one night and let her in our room. No going back now sigh! 

It does depend on the breed though, some pedigree cats like Siamese are known for being noisy and needing more company, so it depends what breed yours is, and also what she is used.

You say she is in a busy area. I'd give her somewhere she can hide away if she wants to (a blanket over a table would do so she can hide underneath. Giving her the choice to be hiding or in the open would help her feel more in control and to settle. Not sure where you got her, but Cat Rescue are great for giving advice if needed. 

Good luck!


----------



## 9tails (10 March 2015)

Mine sleep with me as they are wiley little horrors and know that the sound of scratching at my door with their plaintive little wails awaken me just as well as a baby crying.


----------



## hackneylass2 (12 March 2015)

At night, put her crate in the bedroom with you, then its a quiet environment for her and you can soothe her with your voice when she gets upset, Im sure she will settle down in time.


----------



## Gleeful Imp (18 March 2015)

Agree she wants to be with you - take her to bed with you and she should soon settle


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 March 2015)

I have just taken in a stray, carted him off to the vets to get his boy bits sorted, long acting antibiotics for his awful wounds and hoped he'd just settle down and keep quiet... nope ! He walked around the house howling his head off for a good 18 hours until I finally had to give in and go sleep on the sofa with him, he cuddled up and shut up then. He has been here just over 2 weeks and still howls if on his own or shut outside, but has settled down a lot more. He's standing in front of my computer screen right now actually ! He has to sleep on my bed though or he gets upset at night


----------



## HashRouge (18 March 2015)

Hoof_Prints said:



			I have just taken in a stray, carted him off to the vets to get his boy bits sorted, long acting antibiotics for his awful wounds and hoped he'd just settle down and keep quiet... nope ! He walked around the house howling his head off for a good 18 hours until I finally had to give in and go sleep on the sofa with him, he cuddled up and shut up then. He has been here just over 2 weeks and still howls if on his own or shut outside, but has settled down a lot more. He's standing in front of my computer screen right now actually ! He has to sleep on my bed though or he gets upset at night
		
Click to expand...

Oh bless him, he sounds super insecure, I bet he'll improve once he realizes he's there to stay! I'm soppy, I like cats that sleep on my bed, nothing better than a cat cuddle to wake you up in the morning


----------



## Hoof_Prints (18 March 2015)

HashRouge said:



			Oh bless him, he sounds super insecure, I bet he'll improve once he realizes he's there to stay! I'm soppy, I like cats that sleep on my bed, nothing better than a cat cuddle to wake you up in the morning 

Click to expand...

I love him to bits, he looks at you so adoringly ! he greets you every time you speak to him or move with a soft "pigeon" noise. It's sad as he used to have no fur on his belly, he has all ripped up ears and scars down his nose and eyes, his belly is also covered in big long scars from where he must have been pinned down and attacked. He's an ugly creature but so lovely  he lived outside in a bin for months before he dared come near to the house, he used to panic eat and stuff as much in as possible as he must have gone long periods without food until I found him. He now uses his street cat skills to rip open the dreamies and scoff them when I'm out the room  still sat on my desk, he's been there for an hour !


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 March 2015)

Ermmmm, where are the pics of said cat?!

Glad to hear that he has obviously landed on his paws and just needs time to settle.


----------

